# Uber customer complaints from the US are increasingly handled in the Philippines



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

http://qz.com/465613/uber-customer-...-are-increasingly-handled-in-the-philippines/


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Tagalog, you're it!


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm so happy.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Good! If passengers' complaints are handled as poorly as drivers', we have nothing to worry about! 

"I understand you have a complaint. Sorry to hear that. If there's anything else I can help you with, don't hesitate to contact me."


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I have a house in Davao.
Maybe I can do customer support for $3 an hour when I retire.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I have a house in Davao.
> Maybe I can do customer support for $3 an hour when I retire.


$3 an hour? You're dreaming!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

observer said:


> $3 an hour? You're dreaming!


No I'm not.
First off, I speak flawless English with clear delivery.
Second, I HAD a 3 page call center resume, half in middle management, half as a Frontline troop answering phones.

There was a time I considered getting back into call center management and moving to the Philippines full time.
Bad move when you have kids- my son got gastroenteritis on our last trip there, broke my heart to see him get such shitty hospital care.
Looks like I'll drive a cab stateside for the next 17 years til they get their undergrad.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> No I'm not.
> First off, I speak flawless English with clear delivery.
> Second, I HAD a 3 page call center resume, half in middle management, half as a Frontline troop answering phones.
> 
> ...


Lol, I meant that you were dreaming that Uber would pay three dllrs an hour. I'm sure they're trying to figure out how to pay their CSRs as little as possible.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

observer said:


> Lol, I meant that you were dreaming that Uber would pay three dllrs an hour. I'm sure they're trying to figure out how to pay their CSRs as little as possible.


Yeah, and what was I thinking?
I'll never work for Uber.


----------



## japman (Aug 3, 2015)

With a tagalog accent


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

How does Uber feel about drivers who advertise in their car?

https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-back-seat-info-slideshow-tablet-app-any-ideas-suggestions.44301/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/in-car-advertising-for-local-businesses.16791/


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I have a house in Davao.
> Maybe I can do customer support for $3 an hour when I retire.


Sounds lucrative.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> I'm so happy.


POST # 3/thehappytypist: Sarcasm ?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 3/thehappytypist: Sarcasm ?


POST # 13/Casuale Haberdasher: OOPS!
Edit Necessary!
Not sarcasm....Open Schadenfreude !

Travis! Can I get a what, WHAT ?!?

Bison Chortling !


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 3/thehappytypist: Sarcasm ?


lol! I just realized that my comment will look odd to most people. I'm the CSR that was interviewed for that article, so I'm happy that it's out there.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

I've been helping a buddy that moved back to LA get reactivated and the outsourced support from Uber has been horrible.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

uber should remove the option for riders to complain. They are getting a cheap ride what else they want this bastards.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

haji said:


> uber should remove the option for riders to complain. They are getting a cheap ride what else they want this bastards.


A free ride.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

My wife is upset that we only have one house in the Philippines. 
Also a triple lot a block away, MY lot in the province, and our farm.
But only one building.


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

poopy said:


> Tagalog, you're it!


boom panis


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

LMAO At the dude in the back looking like Bruno Mars wearing scarf while it's 100+ degress outside and 60+% humidity lol


----------

